# Diablo 3 release am 31.12.2010?



## asszudemi (30. September 2010)

ein freund hat mich heute darauf aufmerksam gemacht 

http://www.bol.de/shop/home/rubrikartikel/ID18165465.html?ProvID=271803

auf dieser seite steht Diablo 3 zur Vorbestellung aus 
und als veröffentlichungsdatum ist der 31.12.2010 ausgeschrieben 

nur ein schlechter witz oder haben die uns etwas vorraus?


----------



## Lari (30. September 2010)

Natürlich völliger Mumpitz, die müssen da nur was stehen haben 
Ich rechne nichtmal mit einem Release in 2011


----------



## creed123 (3. Oktober 2010)

wär schön denk aber leider nicht


----------



## pvenohr (25. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre schon lange von Blizzard angekündigt worden wenn dem so wäre. Ich kanns auch kaum abwarten aber soo schnell wirds wohl nichts werden.


----------



## loWnl1337 (25. Oktober 2010)

wäre einfach viel zu geil x3 !


----------



## Scoo (31. Oktober 2010)

Die haben das da stehen damit so viele leichtgläubige Diablo 3 Fans es VORBESTELLEN wie nur möglich um einen großen Umsatz zu machen.

Sofern Blizzard nicht sagt wann es raus kommt ist jeder Art von Release Datum Falsch.
Selbst wenn Amazon.de morgen Diablo 3 im sortiment hätte und der Release der 1.4.2011 wäre so würde das auch nicht stimmen.

Diablo 3 kommt vieleicht 2011 raus oder auch nicht,aber das wird sich erst im nächsten Jahr zeigen.
Was aber stimmt ist das Blizzard selbst gesagt hat das Diablo 3 nicht mehr in diesem jahr erscheint.

WARUM: Starcraft 2 ging an den Start und das AddOn zu WoW kommt am 7 Dezember.
Blizzard bringt pro Jahr nur ein Spiel raus wie sie selber mal gesagt haben.Und das AddOn zu WoW,Cataclysm,ist kein eigenständiges Spiel sondern eben ein Addon.

Diablo 3 kommt vieleicht 2011 raus oder 2012 erst.


----------



## Onenightman (2. November 2010)

Hoffen wir mal 2011 ich hohl mir zwar Torchlight II aber naja des braucht auch noch zeit


----------



## dedennis (15. November 2010)

also 31.12. ist ein witz da kam noch nie ein blizz game


----------



## naero (23. November 2010)

Genau, an Silvester hat die ganzen (Spiele)welt natürlich auch nichts anderes zu tun als D3 zu spielen. Das würde wohl der schlechteste Spiele Start aller Zeiten sein. DAvon abgesehn dass Blizz es früher angekündigt hätte :/ ... iwie könnt ich mich dafür hassen dass ich auf so nen höchstwahrscheinlichen Trollversuch antworte ...


----------



## Eyatrian (23. November 2010)

naero schrieb:


> Genau, an Silvester hat die ganzen (Spiele)welt natürlich auch nichts anderes zu tun als D3 zu spielen. Das würde wohl der schlechteste Spiele Start aller Zeiten sein. DAvon abgesehn dass Blizz es früher angekündigt hätte :/ ... iwie könnt ich mich dafür hassen dass ich auf so nen höchstwahrscheinlichen Trollversuch antworte ...



Hach ich freu mich schon so wieder auf Silvester, das Feuerwerk in SW ist einfach wunderschön , da würde ich um nichts in der Welt D3 spielen.


----------



## Foren . Admin (12. Dezember 2010)

d3 wird erst 2011 rauskommen


----------



## Killerbeef (13. Dezember 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Hach ich freu mich schon so wieder auf Silvester, das Feuerwerk in SW ist einfach wunderschön , da würde ich um nichts in der Welt D3 spielen.



Haha, der war gut, solang es jetzt nur ironie war


----------



## Reaper13 (15. Dezember 2010)

WoW:Cataclysm ist gerade erst released worden,glaubst du wirklich das wär klug jetzt D3 zu veröffentlichen?


----------



## Mat_Strife (24. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt noch nicht mal eine ankündigung zur beta von d3. Wenn blizz die beta ankündigt dann kann man spekulieren wann es raus kommt


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (25. Dezember 2010)

Zur Hölle damit, NEIN!

Selbst wenn es stimmen würde, und das wurde ja durch die bisherigen Kommentare und Argumente reichlich entkräftet, wäre das mehr als fatal. Es wäre Mist, den ich mir niemals kaufen würde, so sehr auch Diablo-Fanatiker bin. Blizzard weiß schon, wann ein Spiel veröffentlicht gehört und wann es "done, when it's done" ist. Und das kann ja wohl unmöglich heuer oder vor Winter 2011 sein. Zumindest würde ich es mir nicht wünschen. Ich will das Spiel FERTIG kaufen, und Blizzard kann es sich leisten, zu warten. Auch wenn ich da eher ungeduldig bin: Gut Ding hat Weile...


----------



## KillerBee666 (31. Dezember 2010)

HEY LEUTE HEUTE KOMMT DIABLO RAUS!! oO..


----------



## Königmarcus (2. Januar 2011)

ahahaha jetzt steht da 31.12.2011^^


----------



## IcecreamLE (11. Januar 2011)

Leider muss ich Dich enttäuschen, laut PC Games Database ist nicht sicher, ob D3 erscheinen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der 1. April hat mehr als 24 Stunden, so viel steht schon mal fest.


----------



## phamo (6. Mai 2011)

Mitte 2012 ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, Ende 2011 wär einfach zu gut 

Lieber lassen sie sich noch ein wenig Zeit - gerade mit dem Crafting-System und dem Multiplayer.

edit:// Ende 2011 oder Anfang 2012


----------

